# HS55 loosing value ???



## suspicionogignorance3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Just came on CL...Tempted...can these seemingly minor repairs run into hundreds of $$...?? Never owned a Honda snowblower..aside from the little hs35 single stage...which I had loved...I want to buy this...any thing I should re-check on it ?
Honda HS55 Show Blower


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i wouldnt buy one unless it was dirt cheap just because so many parts are discontinued


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Eh, well, the bucket looks as though it has been ground down, so I would be curious about the condition of the augers. Which would frighten me about the add's description, and the potential availability and price list of parts.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

It appears the whole bottom of the bucket has been ground away. Run, don't walk away from this blower


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Lots of NLA parts on that one. Probably not a good investment.


----------



## suspicionogignorance3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thnx to all that posted....Looks like it was sold in 24hrs....I'll sleep better for not getting deep into this one...


----------

